# [Wet Thumb Forum]-15 gal. planted tank



## ze (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi all
This is my 15 gal planted tank...hope you guys like it.

































I took those pics about 2 weeks ago,the rotundifolias are looking much better now.

best regards
Ze Costa


----------



## ze (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi all
This is my 15 gal planted tank...hope you guys like it.

































I took those pics about 2 weeks ago,the rotundifolias are looking much better now.

best regards
Ze Costa


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

very nice. it will just take time for the foreground to fill in.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Ze Costa, just was wondering what is your set up? I just love the tank and plants itself.


----------



## ze (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Russel and Erirku,

Thanks for comments....
Russell i think it is going to take some time for the foreground plants cover up









Erirku,let us go for my set:
Tank- 50x35x35 cm
19,6x13,7x13,7 inch

filter-aquaclear 150
light-2 grolux 15 w,1 sylvania 20w 6500k and 1 osram 18 w 6200 k
substrate-thin sand(swiming pool filter)with Tis and laterite
Co2-home made (2l soda bottle)
Water change about 20 liters a day(5.2 gal)

Plants-Tonina,Eleocharis acicularis and minina,Rotala rotundifolia ,Rotala macranda,Crypto balansae,Microsorium narow leaf,Java moss and Zostella dubia.

best regards


----------

